# Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik ?



## willi1954 (22. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik, speziell die Saugsammler
Saugsammler NaturaGart ZST S31/3 sowie  Pumpenschacht NaturaGart Pi 62.

Meine Frage, sind die Schächte wasserdicht, so das man sie ausserhalb des eigentlichen 
Teichs eingraben kann ? Leider ergeben die Einbauhinweise keine konkreten Angaben.
Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich dankbar, da ich plane, die Teile zu bestellen

Grüsse 

Willi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik ?*

Zum Thema kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber ich hab mal den Titel angepasst, ich denke es heißt saug, nicht sauf :smoki


----------



## willi1954 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik ?*

danke, sorry fürs Typo :-(


----------



## sternhausen (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik ?*

Servus Willi
Wenn du die Anschlüße und Abgänge  in den  von dir genannten Saugsammler und Pumpenschacht dicht einbaust, sind diese natürlich wasserdicht.
Der Deckel der beiden genannten Schächte hat Schnellverschlüße und ist natürlich nicht wasserdicht.
Also wenn eingraben, dann immer so das die Oberkante der Schächte einige cm über Wasserniveau steht.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## willi1954 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik ?*

Hallo Reinhard, erst mal Danke für die Antwort.

Weist du, wie die Anschlüsse beschaffen sind, leider sieht man im Katalog sehr wenig.
Wie wird abgedichtet ?


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik ?*

Servus Willi

Kennst den Baubericht von Thias und seinem Teich 

Auf der 3.Seite, letztes Bild vom Beitrag #21 siehst du einen Saugsammler von NG

Im übrigen ist der ganze Bericht sehr aufschlußreich und sehr lesenswert 
Es kommen darin sehr viele Fragen und Anworten zu NG vor, er baute ja mit NG


----------

